# Most underated lipstick?



## wolfmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I love my Kinda Sexy matte lipstick, but it's almost never mention... for some reason, matte lipsticks looks better on me.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 20, 2005)

I like House Wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm not that into lipsticks so I dunno if it's underrated. hehe


----------



## aziajs (Dec 20, 2005)

Gel.  I love Gel.


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 20, 2005)

I love Blankety.  IMO it makes the perfect nude lip.


----------



## Joke (Dec 20, 2005)

See Sheer, yes it's looks vibrant and ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But on my lips this lustre goes on so pretty (PPP with little tan in summer)
Oh my!


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 20, 2005)

pretty please


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 20, 2005)

Myth, or Snob.


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 20, 2005)

For a warmer shade I would say Plastique because it's one of the very few browns I can wear and for a pinker one I think Sweetie is just awesome


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 20, 2005)

Ooh could we see pics of these underrated lipsticks so you can show and prove to us how lovely they are? I have so much trouble with MAC lipsticks due to my skin tone and personal taste that i've given up finding a shade i can wear on it's own and will forever have to mix shades. (i'm NC43 btw if anyone has any recs!)


----------



## leppy (Dec 20, 2005)

Charismatic: looks orange but its actually a beautiful sheer warm red glow on the lips.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 20, 2005)

Giddy-- great warm pink.


----------



## lovejam (Dec 20, 2005)

Sashimi Mimi! Looks really bright orange in the tube, but when I put it on, it turns a nice pink color.


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 20, 2005)

freckletone and plink! also


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_See Sheer, yes it's looks vibrant and ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But on my lips this lustre goes on so pretty (PPP with little tan in summer)
Oh my!_

 
I was playing with all the L/S at work the other day, and this one has made it to my WANT list!!!!! It IS so pretty...


----------



## Isis (Dec 20, 2005)

High Tea


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 20, 2005)

Classy Pink


----------



## Jude (Dec 20, 2005)

I love O.

It was my first MAC lipstick and one that I have replaced over and over again.


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Dec 20, 2005)

Taupe


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 20, 2005)

Capricious & 3-D


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 20, 2005)

Viva Glam 1- its my FAV.


----------



## pucci (Dec 21, 2005)

Hug Me!


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 21, 2005)

Spirit.  Perfect day lipstick.


----------



## productjunkie (Dec 21, 2005)

Faux. Everytime I wear it, a customer always wants to buy it.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I love O.

It was my first MAC lipstick and one that I have replaced over and over again._

 
I totally agree. O is sooo versatile. It can be your favorite berry, bronze, or red depending on what it is paired with.


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Dec 21, 2005)

Lame. which is supposed to be pronounced la-MAY, but i dont know how to make the little accent thing over the e. i'm sure you guys know what i'm talking about.


----------



## shopgirl151 (Dec 21, 2005)

Fabby and Fluid are my picks. Vastly different, but both absolutely gorgeous, IMO...


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 22, 2005)

Jist and O - Jist is a pretty gold peachy color


----------



## MACmermaid (Dec 22, 2005)

i totally agree with what people have said about O, plus i'll add ramblin' rose to the list


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 22, 2005)

faddish, O, lame


----------



## user3 (Dec 23, 2005)

As Sushi_Flower suggested or requested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took pics of my fave what I would consider "underrated" MAC l/s

























































You can also view these in the Specktra Swatch Gallery
http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/browseimages.php?c=12


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 24, 2005)

X-Pose! Perfect nude!


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 24, 2005)

I am going to be the odd girl out but I liked Bronx. It was hot with Stone lipliner and Instant gold gloss. For some reason I could wear it. Too bad it's discontinued.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 24, 2005)

Thankyou Zapit! Those colour look great on you but as usual i can't see many that would suit me, but i'm getting better at making things 'work' for me by mixing a little of this and that so i may give some of those a look next time i'm in.

My fave underrated MAC lipstick is - Sheer Plum
It was my first ever MAC lipstick and it's a beautifull sheer reddy brown which i have read is meant to be a 'suit all' colour.
I also love Classy Pink which i'm hoping Plink is similar to as it was LE!


----------



## theraindrops (Dec 24, 2005)

Smoove, too bad, it`s gone.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 24, 2005)

Plink! barely ever gets any love, and it's amazing!!!


----------



## badpenny (Dec 24, 2005)

My faves that don't get much mention: O, Plum Dandy, Jist, Midimauve, and Fluid.


----------



## KJam (Dec 24, 2005)

Pervette


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 25, 2005)

I <3 Scanty... but I never hear anything about it! I also love Mlle, but it has been d/c'd for awhile now I think... I got it off Ebay.


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Dec 25, 2005)

cosmo


----------



## another_mac_addict (Dec 26, 2005)

Velvet Teddy is my love. Dark Side and Rocker are great as well.


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 26, 2005)

My absolute FAVORITES are...

Plink!
Viva Glam (I)
Miss Ross (too bad it's LE)
Cockatease
Rocker

and I agree w/ the other person that recommended Blankety.  it's awesome for a nude lip. (and I tried a million of MAC nudes and they all turned grey on me & made me look dead...but not this one!)


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2005)

Dubonnet - a classic 50s deep brownish red - my new 'power' lipstick!

Sweetie - a lustre that is sooo sheer and feminine!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 26, 2005)

For more subdued looks O is the most underated

For bright and unusual looks, Stiletto (which is now discontinued) , Up the Amp, and Girl About Town are awesome and very adaptable to the type of color palette I wear constantly.  Impassioned is another unusual and intense color that is very versatile to me.


----------



## Bettycakes (Dec 26, 2005)

Chic, Delish, Tanarama, 3-D... I love frosts!


----------



## Bettycakes (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_I like House Wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I'm not that into lipsticks so I dunno if it's underrated. hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it too, and it is kind of a 'sleeper' but very pretty on.


----------



## Sprout (Dec 26, 2005)

So many, but I'll have to say Angeldish.  It's my favorite pink, although I rarely wear pinks.


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

Pink Nouveau is the most amazing bombshell pink/Barbie color I have ever found, but nobody ever mentions it! Also Pink Plaid––which didn't even have a review on MakeupAlley until I wrote one––is a very unique, lovely mid-range pink color that no one talks about.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 28, 2005)

Angel is a beautiful girly pink and no one talks about it, ever!


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Thankyou Zapit! Those colour look great on you but as usual i can't see many that would suit me, but i'm getting better at making things 'work' for me by mixing a little of this and that so i may give some of those a look next time i'm in.

My fave underrated MAC lipstick is - Sheer Plum
It was my first ever MAC lipstick and it's a beautifull sheer reddy brown which i have read is meant to be a 'suit all' colour.
I also love Classy Pink which i'm hoping Plink is similar to as it was LE!_

 

Thanks sweetness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know just what you mean about about mixing colors.
I love Classy Pink too! It's starting to become a HUGE fave of mine!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 28, 2005)

I like:
Jubilee- for a light brown/beige
Hue- for a light pink with a touch of beige
& my all-time fav *Body Suit*- the perfect brown/pink/beige

These aren't necesarily underated, just ones i like!


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 30, 2005)

i love primped up -- too bad they just discontinued it-- but that's ok cause i still have 3 left as "back ups".  i also like pervette, punkin, and lingerie


----------



## koolkatz (Dec 30, 2005)

Verve has been a HG for years! I don't understand why there's no love for this...


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 30, 2005)

Lame, Entwined, and Birds of a Feather for my picks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course 2 of them are LE, so that may have something to do with why they aren't mentioned as much.


----------



## maandusa (Feb 4, 2006)

Fresh Brew, Plastique, and my one true love ... CB96!!!!!


----------



## peanut (Feb 4, 2006)

Fresh Moroccan (and Luv n Lust for LE).


----------



## mymymai (Feb 4, 2006)

Gel and Eden Rocks (Eden is such an excellent teaching shade!)


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Del Rio and O. Good dependable shades


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 4, 2006)

*cb96*

I Love Cb96


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 4, 2006)

entwined, too bad it's LE and Midimauve


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 4, 2006)

newyork apple


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 4, 2006)

i must be the only person in the world buying Frenzy!


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 4, 2006)

Bombshell....ahhh, so pretty


----------



## missytakespics (Feb 4, 2006)

Girl Next Door...the absolute perfect pink/coral.
I also love Chicaboom and Sequin.


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 4, 2006)

High Strung!


----------



## Bonnie81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Skew. It's a pretty warm corally rose w/ purple iridescence. Very cool color.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Feb 4, 2006)

Giddy! Perfect warm pink. Fabby is a nice muted pinky-rose, too.

I also agree with Skew; though it doesn't look that good on me, it's great on my mom (cool LLL/FFF) and it's a really cool colour.


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 4, 2006)

I completely agree with Lame and Plastique. Those are two of my HG lipsticks and I use them all the time. 

I'd like to add Sharp Beige to the list even though its quite new and a LE, I just love the color and the texture. I'm addicted to it already.


----------



## galvanizer (Feb 5, 2006)

Another Gel fan here!


----------



## XoXo (Feb 5, 2006)

I love Tanarama


----------



## anuy (Feb 5, 2006)

Fresco!!!


----------



## dobe660 (Feb 5, 2006)

Delish!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Feb 5, 2006)

Twig was my first go at a non-gothy colour many years ago. I still love it and actually, to this day, I only have and use a few others besides it... Hug Me, Sharp Beige and The Girl Next Door. I think Twig is still my favourite as it's a really nice and creamy blend of pink, brownie beige and plum.


----------



## Villainiss (Feb 6, 2006)

I go through phases depending on the season.  Viva Glam III I used to wear daily, but then summertime hit, and I changed over to Fetish.  When winter came around again, I switched over to Diva, and then summer came again, and I went with Fluid.

But my new, latest fave is Captive.  It's a gorgeous, rich pink with blue undertones, and it goes on beautifully.


----------

